# it's all in your head "illusion"Depersonalization&Derealizat



## TFM (Nov 3, 2009)

first of all this is not official theory "which not made by a professional doctor"
(i figured out this way by my self) :mrgreen: so if u have this symptoms mentioned below maybe it will help you  it worked for me  
"the symptoms"
1- derealization : (the feeling that you are not real and youre walking in a dream) (arms are numb and some time the whole body *sometimes* but if i touched 'em i can feel it "but if am not looking at them i feel like if there not there i call that symptom (the ghost) :lol: 
2-i don't know what they call this symptom i think it's somekind of DP "when i watch some movie or somethin i get into it and i need sometime to back to the real world"

"how to get rid of all this mentioned symptoms above":
1- you need to get involved in some social activities "make new friends, find a new sport or hoppie that needs more than one person to do it ''u know like :wink: football ,basketball ,group drawing ....etc
2-when u feel that the "Depersonalization / Derealization" are about to begin ,don't fight it "because it's not real it's an illusion" u can't fight what u cant see "it's not real" (((belive in yourself ,YOU ARE THE MASTER OF YOUR MIND)))
3- when u feel a little depressed don't just sit there and eat or watch tv or light a joint...take a walk around the house for about 20-40 minutes i don't care if it raining or snowing or even "the apocalypse" or even a zombie outbreak has began just take a walk you will feel ALOT BETTER "trust me :wink: u can listen to ur i pod while ur walking "it's not a bad idea" but use a cheerful music not too much cheeful like christmass songs :lol: ,NO...something relaxing that can help u to feel self-confident 
4- remember "YOU ARE FINE NOTHING WRONG WITH YOU"

i hope i helped
PEACE ON ALL EARTH

muhammed a ,jr


----------

